# Bohuslav Martinu's First Violin Concerto



## tahnak

This was completed in 1933 and revised by the violinist composer Josef Suk in 1934.The score was lost during the Second World War when Martinu fled to the United States of America. The score was retrieved in 1968, nine years after the death of Martinu and the work got its premiere in 1973. The concerto gives enough scope for technical display.
It is played well here by Bohuslav Matousek with the Czech Philharmonic under the direction of Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Taneyev

Have concertos 1&2+Rhapsody concerto for viola& orq.by Jose Suk on violin&viola, with Vaclav Neumann and Czech P.O., on a Supraphon. Magnificent playing.


----------



## tahnak

*Andante First Violin Concerto*



Odnoposoff said:


> Have concertos 1&2+Rhapsody concerto for viola& orq.by Jose Suk on violin&viola, with Vaclav Neumann and Czech P.O., on a Supraphon. Magnificent playing.


Will listen to the second violin concerto too and then catch up with the viola rhapsody concerto. Neumann reads well.


----------



## tahnak

Concluded


----------

